# retic sexing pics



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

just wanted to see if anyone had any male, female pics to help sex my retic. i used to think it was a male but in the past 3 weeks it has become rather plump.
thanks
Steve


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Steve

I'm personally of the opinion that you cant accurately sex them by size/bulk/ look.

In the past I tried to use 'hip width' of the pelvic bones, but really it is an inexact 'science'. 

Sorry

Maybe someone else can help.

S


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

thats kinda what i figured, i got it from a friend and it looked male, after quarantine i put it in a springtail heaven and now its fat and round. thats going to make finding the proper mate a task in it self. thanks for the info.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

As stated a bit tough, but If they are adults (1 yr or so) the females seems to be a bit longer from nose to butt. Females seem a big rounder at the hips too. I've had a pair that was very clear who was who, and another where it was impossible to tell.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

what kind of difference, anyone know the lenght on a male and a female. mine is around 1.5yrs old so well into full grown.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is a pic of it id say its alittle small to be a female. it total length it close to 15-16mm.










its plumped up a bit since this one.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

In my experience, healthy adult males are always more slender than healthy adult females.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would love to see an adult female compared to a male might make this a bit easier.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what is the max size for these guys anyway? 20 mm?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i finally caught him calling today so its definitely a male now to locate on of those pesky females

and 14-16MM in males females alittle bigger 17-20mm


----------

